# eas | e92 M3 Project - VF620 Supercharger Dyno - CRANK THAT VOLUME UP!



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

As many of us know, the Akrapovic systems are among the finest exhaust systems on the market today. If you have not heard one in person - I suggest you seek one out and hear for yourself.

Today, we had the opportunity to have a dyno session of our VF620 Supercharged M3 project recorded both in HD & coupled with the use of (4) Earthworks QTC40 omni mics, typically used in scores for theatrical trailers or other media.















*Vehicle Specs*
*Vehicle:* 2011 M3, VF620 Supercharged
*Transmission:* DCT
*Exhaust:* Akrapovic Evolution, 100cpsi cats
*Fuel:* 91 Octane

Other than seeing it in person, this is probably the closest you can get to what this M3 actually sounds like.

Be sure to click 720p and crank that volume up to enjoy the music! :supdude:


----------

